# FMS and CFS and reactions to fertility drugs.



## Guest (Aug 30, 1999)

I'm looking for anyone with FMS and CFS who has used fertility drugs. How did it impact your health and hhow did you deal with the effects. I'm aboout to do an invitro cycle and it took me almost two years to get over the last treatmentI don't have my own computer so I'll check back here for replies.


----------

